# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Путешествие Москвы в Таллин или как львёнок и черепаха пели песенку.

## Lex

Немного отдохнув и придя в себя после поездки попробую описать наше путешествие…не судите строго, опыта в этом нелегком деле у меня нет, так что…."не стреляйте в пианиста – он играет как умеет". :Ah: 
Итак в пятницу 26 марта мы стартовали в Таллин, выехали пораньше, чтобы избежать пробки из фанатичных огурцеводов ( дачный сезон открыт-ура ). Заправились, выехали за МКАД и спокойно направились по М10. Дорога вполне приличная , несмотря на уверения знакомых что «это ужас какая трасса». Ближе к ночи начался жуткий ливень, «дворники» реально не справлялись, туман, несущиеся фуры…в обычной ситуации надо было бы остановится, но было страшно притормозить – фуры неслись настолько быстро, что были опасения…при такой видимости наш маленький автомобильчик могли просто не заметить и затоптать как объект ландшафта,  потому было принято нелёгкое для меня решение двигаться вперёд – выбрать фуру с хорошо видимыми габаритами и двигаться за ней ( хотя бы понятно где дорога). Так и ехали часа 3-4, только закончился дождь и можно было немного расслабиться, как на нашем пути оказались 2 дивных населённых пункта – Бабино и Бабино -2. Чем примечательны? Наличием внезапно возникающих в самых тёмных местах дороги ямах, которые сложно было заподозрить при вобщем то приличном качестве дороги в целом ( диск замят, но ехать можно). Дальше Питер, абсолютно пустой в почти 12 часов ночи КАД ( до Питера ехали 9 часов..неторопливо в связи с обстановкой), дальше Таллинское шоссе. Там дорога порадовала качеством, огорчило отсутствие разметки, отбойников и освещения….но всё познаётся в сравнении….транзит через Кингисепп запрещён, далее было 15 километров дороги, рекомендуемая скорость на которой ( видимо в виде издевательства) – 70 км/ч, правда не было указано на каком виде транспорта, но по дороге встретилось 2-3 колеса от фур. Реально ехать быстрее 20 км/ч было нельзя ….да +туман. Кто бы мог подумать что всего за 24 км до Европы можно встретить это – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NG6TeMZZPI
В Ивангороде в полной темноте нашли ларёк для покупки «зелёной карты», посадили ( ну точнее посадила, так водитель в нашем афффто – один, второй член экипажа –штурман, точнее переводчик с языка всех навигаторов ( выполните 3-й съезд) на простой человеческий ( туда сверни) машину на защиту картера на какой то примёрзший и уже по-весеннему чёрный сугроб, после чего всю поездку вплоть до Москвы нас преследовал жуткий звук, которой обещал мне скорый визит в сервис ( звук пропал в Москве сам).
Встали в очередь на границу, выглядело ужасно, но оказалось довольно быстро с нашей стороны. Ветеринар долго изучала паспорта собак и справки, после чего выдала нам талон, чтобы на обратном пути собак не осматривали и справки не спрашивали. С эстонской стороны даже не стали смотреть бумаги, спросили есть ли они и поверив на слово впустили нас в Евросоюз.
Ура! Мы в Нарве, погода – дрянь ,пасмурно, холодно, удивительно противный ветер и густой-густой туман ( да….с одеждой мы явно не рассчитали). 

Километров через 20 нас остановили и таможенно досмотрели, правда проверив документы и увидев собак , разулыбались и долго желали нам хорошей дороги.
Дальше началось самое сложное, дорога ровная, хорошая, убаюкивающая, диск ( первое такое серьёзное путешествие на автомобиле – буду знать что дисков должно быть много!) – задолбал, ехать быстро – проблема , так как были ещё в Москве запуганы ужасными штрафами за превышение, да и туман простора для фантазий на тему скорости не оставлял.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkGxGa_biV0
Пару раз выползали на воздух чтобы размять ноги-руки, но снега как видно – по колено, собаки после второго выхода  сказали что доедут и так и можно в принципе не задерживаться.

----------


## Lex

Вот тут то и пришло время львёнку и черепахе петь свою песенку…магнитола была выключена, будучи признанной вражеским девайсом , созданным для усыпления водителей и водитель стал уже петь свою песенку…а так как я как тот кот, благодаря которому в Соловце каждую весну рождались котята с наследственносклеротической памятью, не помнила ни одной мало-мальски бодрой песни от начала до конца, то это было эдакое поппури из различных песен от попсы до «неба утреннего стяг…» , вопль « и Ленин такой молодой « вывел собак из состояния летаргии, а штурман стал радикально зелёного цвета. Судя по его лицу голос у меня громкий, и адекватно громкости противный. Но это был единственный шанс не заснуть и доехать до места назначения..ритм отбивался по собственной ноге ( синяки напоминали какое-то время о поездке ). Остановки с целью поспать не рассматривались, так как стоило остановится, сон как рукой снимало. Вобщем надо было хоть тушкой, хоть чучелом попасть в Таллин. Въехав в город позвонили Татьяне, которая ( вот добрая душа) встретила нас на заправке, чем избавила нас от плутания в городе и дальше мы уже двигались «паровозиком»,что само по себе было спасением горе-водителя.
Ура! Приехали в питомник, познакомились с роднёй ( собачьей). Папа, мама, бабушка…ещё краше чем на фото….впечатлились, посмотрели на сестричек и братиков нашего Пико, 2 из которых должны были ехать с нами обратно в Москву – чУдные дети.

Потом поехали с гостеприимный дом семейства Черняковых…ох , как же приятно было после такой дороги встретить такой приём, за что огромное спасибо Татьяне и её дочери Юле – «маленькой хозяйке большого дома», которая всё время нашего пребывания готовила кучу всякой вкуснятины и тщательно следила за «привесами и удоями», точнее чтобы гости не отощали и не померли с голода , что удалось ей на 200 процентов, так как отказаться от такой вкуснотищи было просто нереально. Немного отдохнули, поболтали, попили чаю и…..сюрприз – поехали смотреть Старый Город. Гидами были сама Татьяна и Николай – человек , который всегда остаётся по ту сторону камеры. Благодаря нашим замечательным гидам мы всего за один вечер посмотрели столько, сколько без вождения нас за руку и подробных рассказов, наверное бы не посмотрели бы и за неделю, за что нашим проводникам в мир Старого Таллина – огромное спасибо.
Под вечер добрались до гостиницы и опять сюрприз – чисто, уютно, есть всё необходимое , включая обогреватель, холодильник, чайник и кучу посуды. Собаки пришли в восторг от застеклённого балкона и полночи выясняли кто будет спать в кресле, а кто на полу ( лапы и пузы конечно же вытирали каждый раз когда приходили в гостиницу).

----------


## Lex

А  уже на следующий день была поездка в зал и занятия…смотрели на других учеников Татьяны и сами приобщились. Повергли Мастера в состояние лёгкого шока наших разгильдяйством и кучей ошибок….моих конечно. Пико удостоился личного внимания …со стороны казалось что всё так просто…только в моих «золотых» руках всё получалось как-то не так и как-то не эдак .

Мастер-класс – Таня и Квай 


Не бейте за качество фото…в зале сложное освещение – для нашей «мыльницы» это экстремальные условия.
Занятия для меня были неоценимы в плане полученного опыта и рекомендаций…надеюсь что впитали мы оба правильно и будем работать в заданном направлении.
Была и защита, много снимали видео.

----------


## Lex

Было немного свободного времени – съездили на море, были поражены количеством и наглостью местных лебедей, которые были буквально везде и чувствовали себя отлично  толпах людей. Клянчили еду, а если таковой не оказывалось – шипели и всячески выражали своё неудовольствие.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPyJOLnL6Nk
гадкий утёнок

----------


## Lex

Мужчины …все заняты делом – 

Конечно мы не только занимались и перенимали опыт и знания, но и полноценно отдыхали. Неоднократно были в питомнике и общались со щенками – 

Гуляли со зверями –

----------


## Lex

В один из вечеров жарили шашлык .В ходе приготовления шашлыка мои животные попали в объектив к Николаю –

----------


## Lex

И ура! У меня наконец есть фото меня с моими мальчишками…и где я даже похожа на человека.

А вот и сам он…заклинатель собак –

----------


## Lex

Обратный путь был несколько тяжелее…во-первых хоть наш бойкий штурман и записал нас в очередь на границу по телефону…он не уточнил где собственно берут талон  и как это вообще происходит, потому нам было обеспечено 3 круга по Нарве, сопровождаемое моими гнусными воплями и лёгкой истерикой, потому как к означенному времени мы явно не попадали на границу. Но и до того…в Таллине по ходу движения не попалось заправок, и я наивно предположила, что на трассе они быть просто обязаны ( хотя нас и предупреждали заправиться в Таллине, но я связала это с тем, что на трассе бензин хуже…ну так как обычно бывает у нас). Вобщем выяснилось что бензин не то чтобы хуже…его толком нет! То есть от места где мы развернулись обратно на Таллин до первой заправки которая была на пути….было порядка 52 км, в то время как афффто нам обещал проехать 48 на оставшемся. Вобщем поездка началась тонизирующее + щенки которые своими страданиями разрывали мне душу как могли – они старались. Хотя страдали они недолго – оставшуюся дорогу дети вели себя идеально, особенно для детей которым ещё даже не исполнилось 2-х месяцев.
Ну а дальше была дорога…для нас новая, так как по пути туда мы не видели всего того, что на пути обратно – из – за тумана.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdpHHN1qC-o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfN4FXiDFvE

----------


## Lex

Попытка снять море…
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oaKwtwPhek
Ну а дальше в обратном порядке, просто без дождя и со щенками на борту. Наши мальчишки вели себя очень прилично и если щенки и пищали немного, тут же кто-нибудь перевешивался в клетку и лизал ребёнка в нос. На обратном пути только чаще пришлось делать остановки, дабы поддерживать дом детей в чистоте , они честно давали понять возмущенными голосами когда надо бы уже обновить постель. И спать тоже хотелось в сто раз сильнее. И напитков энергетических как потом выяснилось было употреблено аж 8 банок :0386: , что не могло не отразится на моторном отсеке водителя…от этого к моему глубокому сожалению отчёт о нашей преотличнейшей во всех планах поездки появился несколько позже, чем должен был. Пришлось немного поправить здоровье и пару раз выслушать лекцию доктора о культуре пития энергетических напитков.
Ещё раз хочу поблагодарить всех кто сделал эту нашу поездку незабываемой…..спасибо вам всем огромное…с удовольствием ждём вас у нас…в Москве.
 :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------

